# Ever See Something Like This???



## tcbud (Dec 22, 2008)

This clone had a small swelling on the stem when I got it. (pic 1) I transplanted it from the 4 inch pot into a gallon and watered it good with small amount b12 stuff.  It seemed to take the transplant fine along with the others.  Day before yesterday they got their first full watering after the transplant.

Yesterday Morning, I checked the plants.  They were fine.  At the early evening check this plant was drooping as you see it below. (it was brought upstairs and put under a grow light on the kitchen table)  It acts like it is starved for water.  The bulb at the soil line looks almost twice the size of when it was transplanted.  (there will be an autopsy, to see what is in that bulb shape stem) Seems to me the water possibly is only being taken up to that point and no farther.

Seems I saw something like this somewhere. Looked in my "Medical Marijauna Growers Guide" and couldnt find where I may have seen it there.

So...
anyone ever see something like this???

I dont have much hope for this little girl.


----------



## tcbud (Dec 22, 2008)

Just slid the soil out of the container, and the roots were growing good since the transplant.  Made it all the way to the edges of the container.


----------



## umbra (Dec 22, 2008)

never seen that before


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 22, 2008)

I can't remember what kind but some type of worm/grub will eat your stems from the inside out and leave a bulge like that. I'm not saying thats what it is but it's the only time i've ever saw a stem like that.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Dec 22, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> I can't remember what kind but some type of worm/grub will eat your stems from the inside out and leave a bulge like that. I'm not saying thats what it is but it's the only time i've ever saw a stem like that.


on that note you should cut it open,check it out and give us a report.im highly interested in the cause behind this.


----------



## GMCORP (Dec 22, 2008)

There's gotta be something growing in there....:bongin:
Whatever it is, it's keeping nutrients and water from reaching the rest of the plant....


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 22, 2008)

Take another clone from it before ya start exploratory surgery.


----------



## tcbud (Dec 22, 2008)

Gonna give it one more day (if we can keep our hands off it for that long), before the "Autopsy".  Thanks for the response.  I will post some pics of the "Autopsy".
Thanks for taking a look all...

and Bomb....I am sure I saw a pic of this somewhere, and I seem to remember about a grub or something causing this kind of thing.
and Cowboy, the growth tips on this poor girl are pretty dried out....and I really dont want to get the cloner out.  So she wont be cloned.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Dec 22, 2008)

you should clone for experimental sake,one of those tops should be good enough.
EDIT:well in the first pic they do of course,not so sure bout the rest.


----------



## blancolighter (Dec 22, 2008)

When weed bends or breaks it tries to repair itself at that spot and in doing so usually forms a big bump/knot thing like you have there. I get big bumps like that in my stems if I ever have to bend em down, though water always seems to travel though them fine for me. I bet a big fat blunt that when you autopsy it, all you find is hardened plant tissue, stem probably bent and just couldn't repair itself correctly, tried real hard though it looks like...


----------



## andy52 (Dec 22, 2008)

agree with blancolighter


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 22, 2008)

> It acts like it is starved for water.





> Seems to me the water possibly is only being taken up to that point and no farther.


These are the statements that make me think it's not just stem repair thats causing the bulge.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 22, 2008)

I have to agree. I have seen some pretty weird things on tree trunks,,and the tree was just fine. My bet is that WEED will be just fine.


----------



## blancolighter (Dec 22, 2008)

So when does she go under the knife?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 22, 2008)

*very strange TCbud ...looking forward to next set of pics :48:*


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 22, 2008)

*CSIMP...*


----------



## Thorn (Dec 23, 2008)

thats awful, it looks like she's a snake thats eaten a horse lol.

she still the same tcbud?


----------



## tcbud (Dec 23, 2008)

This morning she is still drooping.  Have to run a quick charge on my camera batteries, should be a couple hours and I will have the camera ready.

There is one leaf tho, actually looks like it is getting water.  Also the stems that are curled over drooping dont seem to be getting worse.  But, that does not say much.  One leaf is actually dried crisp.

I should have measured the circumfrence of the bulge yesterday, I swear it looks bigger.

Mr. TCVG, what are you actually saying??? *C*alifornia *S*un *I*nside *M*arijauna *P*lant????


----------



## tcbud (Dec 24, 2008)

Turned off the light last night on the lil' Trainwreck.

1. A shot of the offending "bulb".
2. Her root system was growing real good.  There was sign of it all the way to the pot and beginning to wrap around.
3. When pushing the knife into the "bulb" it was quite hard.  Hard like cutting into a winter squash.  The interior was as hard as the outside.
4.  I cut a wedge out of the "bulb".

Still have no idea what was happening here.  There was no sign of any kind of larva or insect.  The stem was starting to shrink above the bulb.

The facts-

1.  Bought with the slight swell on her.  Many sites for clones I thot because she was leaning over.
2.  Transplanted into a gallon container.  Watered with B12 solution.
3. 5-6 days later watered.  Soil pretty dry before that.
4.  Within 12 hours plant starting to droop.
5.  She was cloned in a rockwool cube

My father passed yesterday after a long and productive life. He lived on his own untill last August, He was 84. He will be missed greatly.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Dec 24, 2008)

word up,appreciate the update,and respect for the deceased.


----------



## 420benny (Dec 30, 2008)

Sorry about your Dad.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 30, 2008)

Looks like a serious case of NUTE LOCK :rofl:  Mutant  Glad its dead , Sorry:bolt::bong:


----------



## CasualGrower (Dec 30, 2008)

Sorry bout your dad...... My condolences



About the plant.. WEIRD...Kinda interested in what REALLY happened 8)


----------



## kalikisu (Dec 30, 2008)

sorry to hear that tc and may he watch down on you all the days of your life.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 30, 2008)

*my thoughts are with you tc ,,take care eace:*


----------



## tcbud (Dec 31, 2008)

Thank You All for Your Kind Words and Thoughts.  This is a sad time. He was the definition of Unconditional Love. He was involved in so much in his life.  From leading the first teachers strike in CA in the sixties (against Gov. Ronald Reagan's school cuts), to Opening/Re-Opening Parks for better public use of public lands.  I am struggling with writting a euology I wish to give at his service.  I was (even when I attended the same High School He taught at) always so very proud to be his daughter, and still am. 

As for the plant, the husband thinks it got messed up in the stalk when it was cloned.  It was not a real young clone, so what ever it was developed slowly and that final watering just closed off the place in the stalk that fed the rest of the plant water, possibly.


----------



## Thorn (Jan 5, 2009)

I was gonna say tcbud, you have mighty big hairy hands! hehe

Did your dad pass of natural causes/old age? Sounds like he was a great man and lived a good life


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 11, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> .
> 
> Mr. TCVG, what are you actually saying??? *C*alifornia *S*un *I*nside *M*arijauna *P*lant????


 
*C*rime *S*cene *I*nvestigation at *M*arijuana *P*assion...  

feel bad for yer loss... just read


----------

